# Pitbull Bible... Ultimate Edition



## StaffyDaddy

Well, my "patience" has paid off... My casters come in today, and yesterday I got this...


----------



## pitbullgirl22

HeHe patience.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lol yeah i know but hey now i got something to read at work and before i fall asleep...

and now since the casters come in i can get my cart welded WOOOO


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I would love to buy that book but I'm to cheap....LMAO


Congrats!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lol normally im too cheap but i used bday money


----------



## hell no they wont go

looks pretty nice. how much does it cost?


----------



## reddoggy

Oh snaps! I want it!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

it was 90 shipping and all. they said three weeks but it didnt even take 2.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Oh yes I remember the post bout the birthday money  I don't get money anymore


----------



## hell no they wont go

StaffyDaddy said:


> it was 90 shipping and all. they said three weeks but it didnt even take 2.


Dang! three weeks for a book!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

well i turned 24 i doubt i will be getting much anymore, but my family all lives out of state so you know.. 

and yeah the print in its tiny, tiny and theres over 300 pages, so it has a lot of info and content. shows diagrams and home remedies, lot of diy in there too


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

good for you!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

yep and my drag sled comes in tomorrow.... WooOtttt woooottt


----------



## OldFortKennels

Congrats, its a very good book


----------



## meganc66

dang i wanna read dat shiz


----------



## wilcher

$90 for real? Is it gold plated? Can it do tricks? WOW!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

wilcher said:


> $90 for real? Is it gold plated? Can it do tricks? WOW!!


Not gold plated but the money and stress it saves you is priceless. I think it should be a must have for ever pit bull owner. Congrats OZ!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

oh yeah, it has to be printed and shipped from the publisher so that's why you have to wait so long for the book.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Hey Oz, so how's the book? You liking it?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

IM LOVIN IT!!!!


----------



## keylea32

*pitbull bible ultimate edition book.*

I would like to purchase the pitbull bible ultimate edition. Could you please tell me what I need to do to purchase this item.


----------



## Firehazard

Its a really good book, I had the PDF printed off, but its not online free anymore, WELL I CAN'T FIND IT.. So I assume its been removed or put under some site where it requires some sort of payment. The section in pertaining to the [] is historic and educational, its what it is and anyone who is not ready to learn the truth about the breed might wanna stick to TV educational shows like DOGS 101.

Glad you got your book in I'd keep it wrapped and order another .. all these APBT books are priceless.. IMO


----------



## Eric

Firehazard said:


> Its a really good book, I had the PDF printed off, but its not online free anymore, WELL I CAN'T FIND IT.. So I assume its been removed or put under some site where it requires some sort of payment. The section in pertaining to the [] is historic and educational, its what it is and anyone who is not ready to learn the truth about the breed might wanna stick to TV educational shows like DOGS 101.
> 
> Glad you got your book in I'd keep it wrapped and order another .. all these APBT books are priceless.. IMO


I hear that!! Earlier this year, my girl found an original print Stratton book at the thrift store for .99 cents. I love that book and have it set off to the side. Never getting rid of it.

I would like to get The Pit Bull Bible and maybe The Complete Gamedog some day when I have a little extra money haha.


----------

